
Ask HN: Why uncached DNS resolutions are still slow? - xstartup
Most of the DNS resolvers respond &lt;100ms. Some queries can take up to a second.<p>Why is it still so slow? What are we doing to speed it up?
======
mtmail
Based on [https://www.dnsperf.com/](https://www.dnsperf.com/) the big DNS
providers are well below 100ms.

~~~
xstartup
You can check your web server access logs and then perform reverse DNS lookup
on those IPs. Most of them won't resolve that fast, often taking 200-1000ms+

